# 1600 Calorie Diet, Check it.



## ceazur (May 22, 2010)

Breakfast - 5:30 a.m. - Protein Shake [4 Whole Eggs, 1 Scoop Whey, 1/4th Cup Oats] - 525 Calories

Lunch - 12ish p.m. - Tuna Sandwich [2 cans tuna, 2 pieces whole wheat bread, mustard] - 350 Calories

Post-Workout - 7:00ish pm - [1 Scoop Whey, 8oz Skim Milk] - 210 Calories

Supper - 7:30ish p.m. - Varies between [Lean Hamburger Patties, or Grilled chicken, or tuna, or grilled fish, or the occasional steak] - Remainder 400-500 Calories here. 

4 Mile Run - 4:30 a.m.
45 Minute Cardio Workout - 4:30 p.m.
1 Hour Weight Lifting, 3 days a week - 6:00 p.m.

My BMR is 2028.
My run is approximately 600 Calories Burnt.
My Cardio workout is approximately 600 Calories Burnt.
My Weight Lifting is approximately 275 Calories Burnt.

I take:
-Multivitamin
-Fish Oils
-Jack3d
-Whey

I drink 2 Cups of coffee with creamer and Stevia. 

My job will not allow me to eat in between meals. So this is best I can do. I will be working outside at a good pace so maybe that will help keep my metabolism going. 

My info & goals:
6'3''
185lbs.
13 -15% BF

Increase long distance running endurance and short distance speed.
Decrease BF to 10%.
Maintain/Gain as much overall strength possible.
Tone Body.


----------



## Built (May 22, 2010)

So, you expect to improve your endurance capacity AND your speed, while dropping bodyfat and maintaining strength, on 1600 calories a day.


Are you mad?


----------



## ceazur (May 22, 2010)

I didn't think endurance and/or speed had anything to do with calories. I mean only the fact that food gives you the energy needed ,and body fat comes from decreasing calories anyways. Also, maintaining would be the biggest concern ,but I have went low on calories like this before ,and I have increased strength slowly ,but surely. You have any better advice rather than "are you mad?"


----------



## ceazur (May 22, 2010)

So how would you best suggest I decrease my lower abdominal fat ,while maintaining strength and endurance built?


----------



## Marat (May 22, 2010)

ceazur said:


> 45 Minute Cardio Workout - 4:30 p.m.



Haha is that Insanity? I just saw the infomercial for the first time.


----------



## ceazur (May 22, 2010)

m11 said:


> Haha is that Insanity? I just saw the infomercial for the first time.



Yeah man, it's no joke. I mean it's no miracle routine that scientist put together or anything ,but it is what it is. A high intensity cardio workout. It is hardcore, you have to be in somewhat shape just to complete the exercises at a dead slow pace. But yes, thats what I was referring to.


----------



## Built (May 22, 2010)

Build up your endurance capacity before you start dieting. Or after, but do it at maintenance calories. Trying to do it at a deficit is really counterproductive. 

Which is the number one priority to you - dropping bodyfat? If so, do it first. 

Then creep the calories up toward your new maintenance while working on your endurance base. Unlike strength, endurance capacity builds up fast.


----------



## ceazur (May 22, 2010)

The weight I have to lose is not TOO much. I reckon I could just workout and try to fill myself out. 
So eat maintenance calories while running and working out daily?


----------



## Marat (May 22, 2010)

Especially because you are joining the military, i'm putting in a vote that you would be better served doing GPP work than that DVD routine.


----------



## ceazur (May 22, 2010)

That DVD cost me 160 dollars so it will be done on top of whatever else I decide. GPP is?


----------



## ceazur (May 23, 2010)

I want to be in excellent shape to make things easier on myself while in boot camp. At 16% BF my running, climbing, any of that stuff that is going to work against me seems as if it would be some what harder. I figured getting completely lean would help me.


----------



## Built (May 23, 2010)

ceazur, I'd build up my endurance base at or not too terribly far below maintenance, FIRST, then diet hard to drop some fat, and THEN do your planned routine. 

Another alternative would be to alternate between PSMF and your purchased program. Something like this: 


PSMF off a chunk of fat for 12 days with a 2-day carbup (you're a category I dieter, or close enough)
Then get the cals up to maintenance while you build endurance and work capacity using your purchased program for a month
then another 12-day hit of PSMF with the two-day refeed
then another round of your program at perhaps just below maintenance until you get to the result you want
Then a deload for at least two weeks at maintenance calories to give your body a break


----------



## ceazur (May 23, 2010)

Built said:


> ceazur, I'd build up my endurance base at or not too terribly far below maintenance, FIRST, then diet hard to drop some fat, and THEN do your planned routine.
> 
> Another alternative would be to alternate between PSMF and your purchased program. Something like this:
> 
> ...



At first I thought you were a tad bit rude in other post ,but I assure you I appreciate your advice. I am going to make a 2 month schedule today around the information you have just provided me. Thanks very much.


----------



## ceazur (May 23, 2010)

PSMF, is a Protein Sparing Modified Fast? You have a link explaining this more in depth? Found a post about it saying it was "It is a low carb, mostly protein shake short term diet. The details are:  3 - high quality - high protein shakes a day and supliments of quality  low fat proteins as snacks if needed." 

Basically low to no carbs for 12 days, then a carb fill up day. Eating around 1500 calories with under 15grams of carbs?

I also see alot of people saying that it's horrible ,and only for last resort for the morbidly obese, who can take risks because the risk  of not losing weight is greater than the risk of the diet.  And even  then, it's always a short term solution.


----------



## Hench (May 23, 2010)

ceazur said:


> I also see alot of people saying that it's horrible ,and only for last resort for the morbidly obese, who can take risks because the risk  of not losing weight is greater than the risk of the diet.  And even  then, it's always a short term solution.



The first time you try PSMF, it's horrible. But it gets easier each time you do it.

You'll need to either buy the book or sweet talk Built into running the numbers for you.


----------



## Built (May 23, 2010)

The book in question here is Lyle McDonald's Rapid Fat Loss. 

Worth reading.


----------



## sassy69 (May 23, 2010)

The only comment I'm going to add is to keep some reality check around this whole effort of trying to do a lot of high endurance and aggressive activity while on a very restricted calorie diet. You will feel like shit and perform even worse. You've got a number of goals that, when presenting your body w/ the combination of restricted diet & high-energy demand you're going to give it very conflicting messages and energy demands and you're just going to end up producing mediocre results and you're going to feel like absolute shit, and probably hit a few pretty dramatic walls. I've done extremes and I don't recommend them because you will pay for them at some point.


----------



## benderdiablo (May 23, 2010)

follow it and do it .


----------



## MikeStewartPFT (May 29, 2010)

For me, metabolism is based upon cardio; cardio establishes a high metabolism ... burning bodyfat is simply eating 4-6 *small* meals a day, based upon a person's ability to ABSORB what is eaten while getting enough REST after a workout.  

1600 cal. can work, provided there is enough rest between workouts and that the diet will END within 3-4 weeks.

Mick


----------



## Built (May 29, 2010)

How exactly does cardio establish a high metabolism? 

And what possible metabolic advantage could come from eating frequent small meals as opposed to infrequent, larger meals if the calories are the same?


----------



## dave 236 (May 29, 2010)

MikeStewartPFT said:


> For me, metabolism is based upon cardio; cardio establishes a high metabolism ... burning bodyfat is simply eating 4-6 *small* meals a day, based upon a person's ability to ABSORB what is eaten while getting enough REST after a workout.
> 
> 1600 cal. can work, provided there is enough rest between workouts and that the diet will END within 3-4 weeks.
> 
> Mick


I find it hard to believe we are having this conversation yet again.What is the possible difference between eating 1600 cals in 4-6 '"small"meals as opposed to eating 1600 cals in one meal? I would also like to know how metabolism is based on cardio.I've witnessed poor souls killing themselves for months on end trying to follow this advice.Cardio burns a few extra calories and it is healthy if used correctly,but it is irresponsible to say that it will significantly increase metabolism.


----------



## GFR (May 29, 2010)

At your size a 1600 cal diet is a starvation diet, you will lose more muscle than you do fat on that diet.


----------



## ceazur (May 29, 2010)

I have decided to stop with the calorie counting. It's too much trouble. I run several miles a day, lift weights, and my job is 6:30am - 4:00pm in the hot sun usually with a shovel in hand. Although I can still only eat at 6am, 12 pm, and 5:30 pm+, I will be making a protein shake with eggs, whey, oats, and skim milk for breakfast, tuna with mustard and wheat bread for lunch, and variations for supper. I ran 7 miles pretty easily today on my first attempt at anything over 5 Miles. I didn't know how far it was ,and I had other workouts to do so I cut it short. Could have went further ,but o well. I thank everyone for there advice ,and I will just lift hard, eat healthy, and run fast until I leave so no more replies are necessary. If you feel you must add something then go ahead. Thanks again.


----------



## stepaukas (May 29, 2010)

ceazur
i always watch the navy seals special they show on the discovery channel. troop 234.. these guys  run to the pool, run to the obstical course, run back to the pullup bar, run to get the heavy packs and then run to where they will start marching, then they run to the mess hall. 
so just running to where they are going to exercise is burning 1000 calories. then they train in the ocean, pool, dip bar, etc, plus count on getting yelled at 5-10 time a day and dropping and doing 20 pushups along with the 2-3-4-5 hundred regular pushups. then pullups, then carrying a big raft overhead. so if you arnt trying out for the seals and just a regular branch of service, i bet its similar.
one episode, this one dude blacked out, and his drill instructor was telling the camera man filliming the show, he probably only ate a few sandwiches. probably didnt eat like he needed to knowing they will burn 2000-3000 calories till the next meal.
dude, you better eat a ton, and train a ton heading into boot camp.
forget all this jive ass crap about 1600 calories a day to go in lean. you'll die on the first few days. eat lots of healthy foods, train very hard and sleep a lot to prep for your boot camp.

if you are training hard, you're burning a lot more calories than what you said.
gotta dig deep. watch these shows. you'll see.
good luck.


----------



## ceazur (May 29, 2010)

stepaukas said:


> ceazur
> i always watch the navy seals special they show on the discovery channel. troop 234.. these guys  run to the pool, run to the obstical course, run back to the pullup bar, run to get the heavy packs and then run to where they will start marching, then they run to the mess hall.
> so just running to where they are going to exercise is burning 1000 calories. then they train in the ocean, pool, dip bar, etc, plus count on getting yelled at 5-10 time a day and dropping and doing 20 pushups along with the 2-3-4-5 hundred regular pushups. then pullups, then carrying a big raft overhead. so if you arnt trying out for the seals and just a regular branch of service, i bet its similar.
> one episode, this one dude blacked out, and his drill instructor was telling the camera man filliming the show, he probably only ate a few sandwiches. probably didnt eat like he needed to knowing they will burn 2000-3000 calories till the next meal.
> ...



Thanks bro.


----------



## BC Lifter (Jun 1, 2010)

Why are you trying to get so lean for boot camp? I understand that you want to be in shape but you can be a beefcake and in shape. Personally, I'd try to bulk up a little. Knowing how much hard work and cardio is coming, you're bound to trim down. I wouldnt want to be a bean pole going into boot camp.


----------



## ceazur (Jun 1, 2010)

I dont really care for the "bulk" look. I like my tall lanky figure. I just want to be lean and strong. I understand most strength comes from bulking and all but... Its just hard to explain what I want. I have the perfect image of what I want to be inside my head. 6'3'' 210lbs 16 1/2 " biceps 10% BF Running 5 Minute miles 4.7 in the 40. 10 Miles at atleast 7minute miles.


----------



## Marat (Jun 1, 2010)

ceazur said:


> My info:
> 6'3''
> 185lbs.
> 13 -15% BF





ceazur said:


> Its just hard to explain what I want. I have the perfect image of what I want to be inside my head. 6'3'' 210lbs 16 1/2 " biceps 10% BF




You want to put on about 25 pounds of body weight and decrease your body fat percentage. That's a pretty big physique change.

You also want to increase performance. 

I have no particular comment on the performance part but you are certainly not going to change your physique without putting on some weight.


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 2, 2010)

Ceazur, don't take this the wrong way.  But what I keep seeing from you is an issue based on ego.  You've basically asked the same questions and get the same responses, I know I've responded to one or two before.  You're getting frustrated it seems because you're not being reasonable, which leads to various and conflicting training modalities that you're looking into.  I say ego because you keep talking about getting lean.  Do you want to get lean or get in shape?  The two are not synonymous and as others are suggesting, can be counterproductive when trying to eat at a deficit while trying to do high intensity.  As you stated above, on 1600 calories, if you run that day, you're left with 1000 calories.  Come on.  

If you want to get in shape for the marines, eat at or I say slightly above maintenance, and do marine type training.  Simple.  Like I said, what if you run too many 1000 calorie days and get sick, or pull a muscle?  How far will that set you back?  It's probably happened to all of us.  

You post a week ago about your new diet, now you're ready to stop counting calories.  The question is, besides whats up with you, is what's more important, getting in shape or getting ripped.  I agree with others, and as I've said before, you'll have plenty of time to go without adequate calories later.  Or do like built said, and do a couple of weeks of PROPER psmf, without the crazy cardio, and drop some fat fast, and safely, without losing much muscle.  You're churning your gears and spinning in place so to speak by eating super low calories and doing tons of cardio.  

Please don't tell me you want to be ripped because you're going into the marines?  I can't stand people who have some kind of issue because they are in a branch of service...

So what's most important?


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 2, 2010)

ceazur said:


> I have decided to stop with the calorie counting. It's too much trouble. I run several miles a day, lift weights, and my job is 6:30am - 4:00pm in the hot sun usually with a shovel in hand. Although I can still only eat at 6am, 12 pm, and 5:30 pm+, I will be making a protein shake with eggs, whey, oats, and skim milk for breakfast, tuna with mustard and wheat bread for lunch, and variations for supper. I ran 7 miles pretty easily today on my first attempt at anything over 5 Miles. I didn't know how far it was ,and I had other workouts to do so I cut it short. Could have went further ,but o well. I thank everyone for there advice ,and I will just lift hard, eat healthy, and run fast until I leave so no more replies are necessary. If you feel you must add something then go ahead. Thanks again.



At 6' 3", physical work, running and weight lifting...  I'd be cutting on double that calories.


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 2, 2010)

NeilPearson said:


> At 6' 3", physical work, running and weight lifting...  I'd be cutting on double that calories.



Surely possible!  I've had clients in this same predicament that weren't seeing results because they were eating too low. And like I/we said, at 1600 calories and a vigorous cardio session you're left with 1000 calories.  Do this enough and you're either wasting away, what I call burning up muscle at the expense of losing weight, or your body is gonna do its damnest to soak up more water and hold more fat when it gets a chance, due to the over-stress.


----------

